# 356 on air



## mango-smoothie (Jan 25, 2011)

finished my 1956 Porsche 356 Speedster A replica and i figured i'd share the air suspension specs. 

It's a hybrid system with torsion bars / front rear when there is no air. it's a performance setup and a safety setup. Front and rear can lie on the ground, but i set the adjustable rear spring plates so i am not screwed if i loose pressure. Same with the front. pics below are not as low as it goes. 

It's perfectly aligned (snap-on laser alignment) with no air (on torsion beam suspension), so it handles very well with no air and is *very *comfortable with ~20psi in the rear and ~40 in the front 


it's not a fancy or expensive system. I did try to hide as much as i could so the untrained eye could not see any air suspension stuff. only thing i had to show was the gauges. 



3 gal tank off an air compressor (free) 

4 hidden paddle valves (FBSS) 

viair 380c on dual isolated mounts (pretty quiet) 

water trap / pressure switch / PTC fittings / etc 

two dual needle generic gauges 

brass manifold to valves fed by 1/2 line from tank 

3/8 lines to rears 

1/4 lines to fonts 

dual bags in rear on custom trailing arms (narrowed, etc) 

dual air-sleeve shocks in front in custom beam (narrowed / braced, etc). 

 















































I've documented the build of the entire car if you are interested (I've updated the air suspension since the photos on the site. they show only F/B: 2 valve setup, etc) : 

http://www.mangosmoothie.ca


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

this. is. awesome.


----------



## John Reid (Jun 30, 2010)

Always thought that the lines of that car were beautiful... 

On air? Proper. 

:thumbup:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

such an amazing car


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

OG ballin.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Win :thumbup:


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

victory....


----------



## bkby69 (Feb 22, 2010)

So niceeace:


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

Fuuuuuuuuuug. 

Great work. I want a 356. :beer:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks so good :thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

:heart:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

real classy


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Super dope. I absolutely love it.


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Soo cool.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

:speechless:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

VRtotheSix said:


> OG ballin.


 :beer:


----------



## dan the welder (Mar 7, 2006)

that is exactly what I want to build. so perfect. so so perfect.:beer:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Good lord!  :heart: :heart:


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Classy :thumbup:


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

Awesome!


----------

